
Ask HN: Where do you host your non-static sites? - mrmrcoleman
I was triggered by the similar static site post currently on the front page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=13021722<p>Often clients insist on Wordpress or some other stack which means we cannot use static sites which we would normally prefer to do these days.<p>Sometimes we&#x27;ll go as far as a full WPEngine install if the client doesn&#x27;t mind paying. If the budget is tricky we&#x27;ll run on a small DO box.<p>Curious to learn who everyone else is going to for non-static sites.
======
tlack
I've had good luck with RamNode and Digital Ocean of late. Depends on traffic,
requirements, etc. millions of factors

~~~
mrmrcoleman
Hadn't heard of RamNode, thanks.

How's the network on DO? We've found it can be fairly slow.

Also, what sort of stack are you typically running?

~~~
tlack
I find DOs servers a bit slower than RamNode though I haven't done anything
more than older informal tests. I still prefer DOs excellent admin panel.

For quick hacks that are a mix of static and dynamic content, like publishing,
I still think PHP has the biggest bang for the buck. It's almost always
preinstalled and it's so open ended you can custom build a framework tuned
specifically for your task. Plus it sucks so openly that you're not gonna
spend 40 hours pre-engineering (most products flop anyway).

Anything to release or collab on would be Node. So much momentum there. But
for simple web stuff I don't see much advantage.

For stuff that isn't online and is more number focused I like Q. After the
tremendous learning curve and mind melting, it's a much better (and simpler!)
conceptual model of data manipulation.

------
rgacote
Been using Linode for ages. Excellent performance and support. Typically
Python (Django, Twisted, aiohttp).

